# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] 3d printer comparison project

## josepombo

Hello all, I am looking to compare a couple of 3d printers by printing a simple test model. I have been able to print this model in a Makerbot Replicator 2, Anet A8, XYZ da vinci Junior, XYZ da Vinci Pro, Creality Ender 3 and a custom printer. I am looking to print this using a Prusa i3 MK3 (or other prusa variations, but preferably mk3) and an Anycubic i3 mega. In order to compare printing times, I selected a few printer settings which can be seen on the spreadsheet attached. If anyone has either a prusa or anycubic i3, would you be willing to print the attached .stl model  using the settings in the excel spreadsheet? Should not take much longer than an hour and about 8g of material. If anyone could also point me to some printing services which might have these printers, that would be great too. Thanks for the help.

----------


## curious aardvark

what spreadsheet ?

----------


## josepombo

The printer settings are the following: 
-Travel speed: 100 mm/s 
-Infill speed: 60mm/s
-Infill %: 30
-Number of shells: 2
-Layer height: 0.1mm
-Type of infill: Linear 
-Number of brims: 3
-Filament type: PLA

----------


## curious aardvark

what print speed ?

----------


## josepombo

Well you have the speeds above, but i guess a print speed of 60mm/s

----------

